# Synit Banshee L, softbait rod



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Can't miss this one in the rod holder. I like the red, orange, and yellow combinations so I just did it. Laminated some red EVA to match the thread inlays, with some orange and yellow. I swear the grips aren't pink, the flash lightened them up pretty bad. Did a Jim Trelikes olive branch in front of the front grip. It's all Gudebrod NCP. It all looks ok, different for sure. Synit Banshee L softbait blank, Fuji split seat, Fuji titanium sic guides and top. I think I'll call this one "Fireball".


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Wow, beautiful job, Jay! I know nothing about the Synit Banshee...what's the line/lure rating? VERY NICE thread detail!!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Jay, I really like the look of the Fuji SK's that you used on the build.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Jerry. I used one last year, the H model, and absolutely destroyed the flounder using gulp on 3/8 to 1/2 jig heads. I'll get a pic of the other sticker that has the info and post it tomorrow. I plan on throwing the same lures in a few weeks when the flounder start commiting suicide again. These blanks cast as well as my St Croix's and have some serious backbone. I shouldn't have been using the H like I was but it just really worked well. Big bulls don't really stand a chance, and I would love to fight some big cobia or jack crevelle with it. I wanted to lighten up my tackle this year and went with the L. I have a few more of these blanks, hopefully I'll get the M built in a few weeks. And they come in two piece...yes I have one of those blanks too. I'm sick.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Mark, I just tried to match the guide wrap in spilt section. I don't really find more sensativity with the blank exposed, so I started putting some color in there. But with my fishing skills, maybe I need more than an exposed blank to improve my numbers LOL.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Good looking rod really nice thread detail.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

That rod is on fire butt to tip. Very nicely done!


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice looking rod


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Fanstastic!


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Great looking build. That JTOB came out real good. Which model blank of synit would you recommend for flounder fishing?


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Jerry, here's the specs on this blank. I think the line rating would convert over to about 8lb to about 14lb, there's not really a standard conversion for the PE numbers, anybody can feel free to correct me. I plan on using 20lb floro because of the environment I'll be in.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Also where can you purchase these blanks?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, Jay. I googled them this morning and noticed they're in NZ. Never did see the banshee line on the site. Like FS asked, where do you go to view them or buy them? I've built several CTS rods in the past...very nice blanks, but I never found a specific model that I felt was perfect for 6-12lb 1/4-5/8 oz.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Flounderslayer, I was using an H last year and did extremely well. Although, it was overkill. It worked just fine, but I wanted go lighter this year. I should have both the L and M ready to fish in a few weeks. I think the L will be plenty, it has a wide range on the lure rating.

BTW, I just weighed this rod. It came in at 3.8oz. Pretty light for the backbone it has.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been getting mine from the man that pretty much handles all their blanks in the states. I believe there's some bigger builders that carry them, but they still all go through him. Sort of the main distributor here. Great guy, he's the man to talk to as he works very closely with the guys that actually build the blanks. They mostly build offshore jigging and popping blanks, but the softbait Banshee line is getting bigger and people are going crazy over them. The guy's name is Mikey and you can get in touch with him at 360tuna.com, SynitUSA is his ID, he is the sponsor of the rod and blank forum there. He's on facebook too.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good build all around.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Lets try this again, the pic didn't show up earlier.


----------



## Lane (Sep 24, 2009)

This is really gorgeous. What is the braided effect called?


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Jim Trelikes Olive Branch


----------



## Lane (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks FS.


----------



## sliverking79 (Feb 14, 2008)

nice and clean build


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Out of the park Jay!!...Thats one of the best JTOB Ive seen!,nicely done!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Lane, Thomas, and Walker.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

That's killer. Very nice build, Jay!!


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Did you leave it the full 7' or crop it some?


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

FlounderSlayer said:


> Did you leave it the full 7' or crop it some?


Left it full length.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Kyle!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Great Detail! A fine piece of work there Jay...

Congrats


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Very clean. Nice work


----------

